# Recent Build by King Feeder



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Robert being local picked up an older Lami 3m blank from me a couple weeks ago to build out as a heaver. I basically told him to just do it. 

Well, he came back with one heck of a build for me. He put a plate seat on it, which was by my request. Now, he turned around and did the testing and put on Pac guides in Titanium and if you know rods, then this glass blank bends all the way to the butt.

I cast and fished it over the weekend and it is absolutely perfect for me when casting 7nbait. 

He did have to do some building of the ferrule as it was worn and now it fits nice and snug .

Just wanted to give out some credit where its due, great job Robert. Thanks again.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Don, I hope you like the subtle colors on it. I am sure you will enjoy that thing for years. BTW, those are the American Tackle Virtus Lites in Titanium that are on there. Great guides. I didn't have to trim the ferrule that much, you still have plenty of life in that blank.  Make sure you show me a pic of the first fish you catch on it.:beer:


----------

